

Please suggest some talented designers who can beautify a web app - omeega

Im finished my web app. Its has a very simple design. Its a list of links (think hacker-news/reddit). Now Im looking for  a high end developer who can help me bring the look and feel of the site up a few notches (by producing a couple of mockups).
The reason I need a high end developer is because the site design is very constrained since its just a list of links. The only other major element of the site is the header.<p>Where can I find high end designers who are willing to work on such a job?
Please suggest any designers  that you know are quality and are available.
======
uptown
Take a look at www.dribbble.com and find one you like. Virtually everyone
there has their Twitter id linked so you could contact them.

Another alternative is browse designers on Sortfolio: www.sortfolio.com

~~~
limedaring
+1 to both of these suggestions. Essentially, find designs you like, then find
who did it and send them an email/Twitter intro.

If you're going after well known designers though, don't be surprised if their
quote is higher than you think it should be. If someone is well known and in
high demand, then their price goes up accordingly.

------
prawn
Can help you out. Based in Australia (though will be in US for all of August)
but have done loads of work via email/IM for clients in the US. Can provide
contacts as a reference.

------
rwhitman
You're switching from the word 'designer' to 'developer' in this post and the
titles are definitely not interchangeable

------
dfischer
E-mail me: daniel@abigfisch.com - I don't have time to work on anything myself
but I can forward you to a few people.

------
lovskogen
Easy peasy, I'll give you some CSS3 love.

